# Coronavirus: quasi 8000 contagi e 463 morti



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Aggiornamento odierno sul coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 7985, i morti 463 mentre i guariti 724.

Oltre 1500 contagi in più rispetto a ieri.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento odierno sul coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 7985, i morti 463 mentre i guariti 724.



Penso che tra non molto smetteranno di diffondere anche questi dati


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento odierno sul coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 7985, i morti 463 mentre i guariti 724.



E' degenerato, qualcosa non ha funzionato, ne pagheremo le conseguenze sotto ogni punto di vista. L'Italia non si riprenderà mai può


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento odierno sul coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 7985, i morti 463 mentre i guariti 724.



viaggiamo ad una media altissima e alcuni se ne sbattono ancora


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2020)

L'unico modo è dare cifre farlocche, tipo 60-70 mila casi, vediamo poi se la gente esce di casa per niente.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento odierno sul coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 7985, i morti 463 mentre i guariti 724.
> 
> Oltre 1500 contagi in più rispetto a ieri.



Incremento minore rispetto a ieri,
vediamo il trend.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento odierno sul coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 7985, i morti 463 mentre i guariti 724.
> 
> Oltre 1500 contagi in più rispetto a ieri.



praticamente da ieri ad oggi quasi 100 morti…situazione devastante

un lieve calo da ieri se non ricordo perlomeno (nei morti intendo)


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento odierno sul coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 7985, i morti 463 mentre i guariti 724.
> 
> Oltre 1500 contagi in più rispetto a ieri.



siamo destinati a superare i morti della cina


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> praticamente da ieri ad oggi quasi 100 morti…situazione devastante
> 
> un lieve calo da ieri se non ricordo perlomeno (nei morti intendo)



sono aumentati i contagiati giornalieri pero


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Incremento minore rispetto a ieri,
> vediamo il trend.



è si anche io stavo guardando quello...sia nei morti che nei guariti che soprattutto nei contagiati…

c'è da dire che l'unico vero dato super attendibile è quello dei morti...perché il conteggio non dovrebbe dare troppi margini di errore...mentre quello sui contagi si sa che è estremamente aleatorio...potremmo essere contagiati anche noi e scoprirlo tra 10 giorni per dire


----------



## Wetter (9 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> praticamente da ieri ad oggi quasi 100 morti…situazione devastante
> 
> un lieve calo da ieri se non ricordo perlomeno (nei morti intendo)



Si,ieri erano 133 i morti,oggi 97.
Sembrerebbe iniziare ad essere confortante il dato dei guariti,oggi abbiamo superato i 100 guariti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> siamo destinati a superare i morti della cina



Mi sa che le cifre della cina sono abbastanza farlocche, ho l'impressione che qua gli unici polli a dare cifre reali siamo noi


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2020)

ieri 1326 contagi ,133 morti
oggi 1598 contagi , 97 morti
fonte mappa protezione civile


----------



## joker07 (9 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi, io sono lombardo e questo sabato la mia ragazza rientra in Italia... Dovrei andare a prenderla a Orio al Serio, potrei avere problemi?


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Si,ieri erano 133 i morti,oggi 97.
> Sembrerebbe iniziare ad essere confortante il dato dei guariti,oggi abbiamo superato i 100 guariti.



tra i 100 penso siano conteggiati gli 88 di Vo che hanno finito la quarantena


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2020)

ma voi dove le vedete le stime ufficiali? c'è un sito? il ministero della sanità?


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma voi dove le vedete le stime ufficiali? c'è un sito? il ministero della sanità?



vai sul sito della protezione civile, trovi la mappa in homepage


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento odierno sul coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 7985, i morti 463 mentre i guariti 724.
> 
> Oltre 1500 contagi in più rispetto a ieri.



Si viaggia sui 1.500 contagi al giorno e non accenna a diminuire, un disastro totale.

Tra l'altro in conferenza stampa Borrelli ha praticamente confermato che stanno iniziando a selezionare i pazienti da mettere in terapia intensiva.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vai sul sito della protezione civile, trovi la mappa in homepage



si ok grazie


----------



## Wetter (9 Marzo 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ieri 1326 contagi ,133 morti
> oggi 1598 contagi , 97 morti
> fonte mappa protezione civile



E' impressionante notare come oltre il 70% dei contagi e delle morti provengano dalla Lombardia(addirittura l'80% delle morti provengono dalla regione in questione).Questa notizia,potrebbe anche essere una cosa positiva,se si riuscisse a contenere questo unico grande focolaio italiano,senza crearne di nuovi al centro ed al sud potremmo risolvere la questione in tempi relativamente brevi,un pò come è stato per Wuah e la regione di Hubei in Cina,dove si concentravano l'80% dei malati cinesi.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> E' impressionante notare come oltre il 70% dei contagi e delle morti provengano dalla Lombardia(addirittura l'80% delle morti provengono dalla regione in questione).Questa notizia,potrebbe anche essere una cosa positiva,se si riuscisse a contenere questo unico grande focolaio italiano,senza crearne di nuovi al centro ed al sud potremmo risolvere la questione in tempi relativamente brevi,un pò come è stato per Wuah e la regione di Hubei in Cina,dove si concentravano l'80% dei malati cinesi.



la zona rossa (se fatta bene) doveva servire a quello, invece ha sortito solo un effetto esodo a quanto pare


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io sono lombardo e questo sabato la mia ragazza rientra in Italia... Dovrei andare a prenderla a Orio al Serio, potrei avere problemi?



La mia ragazza abita a Verona, io in provincia di Venezia e mi è vietato andare da lei e pure lei da me, a sensazione temo che non ti sarà possibile farlo, ma la tua situazione è un po' diversa.


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> E' impressionante notare come oltre il 70% dei contagi e delle morti provengano dalla Lombardia(addirittura l'80% delle morti provengono dalla regione in questione).Questa notizia,potrebbe anche essere una cosa positiva,se si riuscisse a contenere questo unico grande focolaio italiano,senza crearne di nuovi al centro ed al sud potremmo risolvere la questione in tempi relativamente brevi,un pò come è stato per Wuah e la regione di Hubei in Cina,dove si concentravano l'80% dei malati cinesi.



Si ma a Wuhan hanno usato dei metodi di contenimento che noi ci possiamo solo sognare...io leggo che i milanesi stanno continuando a uscire come sempre e senza mascherina


----------



## Wetter (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> tra i 100 penso siano conteggiati gli 88 di Vo che hanno finito la quarantena



Anche se riflettendoci,il dato dei guariti è un dato abbastanza aleatorio,chissà quante persone,ignare di aver contratto il covid-19 (sia per mancanza e scarsità di sintomi) sono guarite...


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2020)

tra l'altro a Wuhan stanno chiudendo piano piano i vari ospedali di emergenza...e mi pare di aver letto che tipo ieri solo 36 contagi..senza contare che fuori da Wuhan è tutto relativamente sotto controllo..

cosi dicono quantomeno


----------



## ispanicojon7 (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento odierno sul coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 7985, i morti 463 mentre i guariti 724.
> 
> Oltre 1500 contagi in più rispetto a ieri.



Purtroppo il trend e' drammatico.., l'unico dato "non realistico " e' il numero dei contagi ,sicuramente in tutta italia ci sono molti piu' contagiati asintomatici , la discrezionalità nel fare o non fare il tampone incide .
Piccolo news positiva , il paziente 1 di 33 anni respira da solo


----------



## koti (9 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Incremento minore rispetto a ieri,
> vediamo il trend.



Meno decessi ma +1797 contagi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io sono lombardo e questo sabato la mia ragazza rientra in Italia... Dovrei andare a prenderla a Orio al Serio, potrei avere problemi?



Scarica il modulo di autocertificazione di responsabilità sul sito del Corriere, compilalo e indica esplicitamente la tua motivazione di necessità.
Ai posti di blocco presenta il modulo ai carabinieri o alla polizia.


----------



## Wetter (9 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si ma a Wuhan hanno usato dei metodi di contenimento che noi ci possiamo solo sognare...io leggo che i milanesi stanno continuando a uscire come sempre e senza mascherina


Avevo dato uno sguardo ai numeri dei contagi delle varie province maggiormente interessate,e paradossalmente Milano era in 5-6° posizione nonostante la popolazione.
Tanto per dire a Bergamo c'erano più del doppio dei casi di Milano,cosi come a Lodi.
A Piacenza Cremona e a Brescia quasi il doppio dei casi milanesi.
Sembrerebbero queste le zone devastate finora dal virus,speriamo che stiano adottante linee adeguate sopratutto in queste zone,sopratutto la popolazione.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> tra l'altro a Wuhan stanno chiudendo piano piano i vari ospedali di emergenza...e mi pare di aver letto che tipo ieri solo 36 contagi..senza contare che fuori da Wuhan è tutto relativamente sotto controllo..
> 
> cosi dicono quantomeno



Si,i due ospedali da campo tirati su in 10gg sono stati praticamente abbandonati per il cessare dell'emergenza,leggevo di "sole" 23 vittime oggi e una quarantina di nuovi casi...


----------



## joker07 (9 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scarica il modulo di autocertificazione di responsabilità sul sito del Corriere, compilalo e indica esplicitamente la tua motivazione di necessità.
> Ai posti di blocco presenta il modulo ai carabinieri o alla polizia.



Grazie mille, ci do un'occhiata.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Avevo dato uno sguardo ai numeri dei contagi delle varie province maggiormente interessate,e paradossalmente Milano era in 5-6° posizione nonostante la popolazione.
> Tanto per dire a Bergamo c'erano più del doppio dei casi di Milano,cosi come a Lodi.
> A Piacenza e a Brescia quasi il doppio dei casi milanesi.
> Sembrerebbero queste le zone devastate finora dal virus,speriamo che stiano adottante linee adeguate sopratutto in queste zone,sopratutto la popolazione.
> ...



Beati loro


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Anche se riflettendoci,il dato dei guariti è un dato abbastanza aleatorio,chissà quante persone,ignare di aver contratto il covid-19 (sia per mancanza e scarsità di sintomi) sono guarite...



Un po' tutti i dati sono così sopratutto contagiati e guariti. 

Notavo una cosa che non capisco, in lombardia poco più di 20000 tamponi e quasi 5500 contagi, in Veneto 13000 tamponi 744 contagiati. Per essere regioni confinanti la differenza è abbastanza netta, che cavolo sarà successo in Lombardia?


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Si,i due ospedali da campo tirati su in 10gg sono stati praticamente abbandonati per il cessare dell'emergenza,leggevo di "sole" 23 vittime oggi e una quarantina di nuovi casi...



Tenderei a non credere troppo a quello che dicono i cinesi, però capisco che "ufficialmente" i dati son quelli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2020)

non mi meraviglio per niente. Le reali misure di contenimento sono iniziate ieri. Avremo aumenti importanti anche nei prossimi giorni purtroppo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2020)

Abbiamo lasciato l'ospedale, ci tornerermo tra un mese sperando che l'emergenza si sia placata.
Sono contento perché ormai non lo avvertivo più come un posto sicuro, troppi contagiati, ogni colpo di tosse di un infermiere o di qualcuno nei corridoi era una preghiera. Da registrare anche il primo medico contagiato.

Se non abbiamo preso il virus in questa settimana siamo salvi, perché ora ce ne staremo al sicuro dentro casa.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un po' tutti i dati sono così sopratutto contagiati e guariti.
> 
> Notavo una cosa che non capisco, in lombardia poco più di 20000 tamponi e quasi 5500 contagi, in Veneto 13000 tamponi 744 contagiati. Per essere regioni confinanti la differenza è abbastanza netta, che cavolo sarà successo in Lombardia?




Bella domanda,
molti sono derivati dal 38enne di Codogno,
però in generale non so.. il dato è eclatante.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abbiamo lasciato l'ospedale, ci tornerermo tra un mese sperando che l'emergenza si sia placata.
> Sono contento perché ormai non lo avvertivo più come un posto sicuro, troppi contagiati, ogni colpo di tosse di un infermiere o di qualcuno nei corridoi era una preghiera. Da registrare anche il primo medico contagiato.
> 
> Se non abbiamo preso il virus in questa settimana siamo salvi, perché ora ce ne staremo al sicuro dentro casa.




Non vi hanno fatto il tampone? 
Per scongiura.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non vi hanno fatto il tampone?
> Per scongiura.



No, c'era questa idea stamattina ma alla fine non l'hanno fatto.
Io mi sono sempre alabardato con mascherine, cappello e guanti, ma è un attimo strofinarsi il naso o gli occhi dopo aver toccato una maniglia o un tavolino, deve andare a culo... e di fortuna in questo periodo non è che ne abbia molta. Speriamo...


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abbiamo lasciato l'ospedale, ci tornerermo tra un mese sperando che l'emergenza si sia placata.
> Sono contento perché ormai non lo avvertivo più come un posto sicuro, troppi contagiati, ogni colpo di tosse di un infermiere o di qualcuno nei corridoi era una preghiera. Da registrare anche il primo medico contagiato.
> 
> Se non abbiamo preso il virus in questa settimana siamo salvi, perché ora ce ne staremo al sicuro dentro casa.



Spero non sia solo per l'emergenza ma sopratutto che ci siano buone notizie per voi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Spero non sia solo per l'emergenza ma sopratutto che ci siano buone notizie per voi.



Era già tutto programmato prima dell'emergenza. Le buone notizie eventualmente tra un mese... per ora solo brutte.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, c'era questa idea stamattina ma alla fine non l'hanno fatto.
> Io mi sono sempre alabardato con mascherine, cappello e guanti, ma è un attimo strofinarsi il naso o gli occhi dopo aver toccato una maniglia o un tavolino, deve andare a culo... e di fortuna in questo periodo non è che ne abbia molta. Speriamo...



Vi auguro il meglio, 
spero per voi che tra un mese la prospettiva sia ancora migliore


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Era già tutto programmato prima dell'emergenza. Le buone notizie eventualmente tra un mese... per ora solo brutte.



Ho capito, scusa se mi sono "impicciato"  Ovviamente spero che tra un mese vada meglio, inutile sottolinearlo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Marzo 2020)

Per 3 giorni sono in smart working. Oggi(abito a Firenze) sono dovuto andare dal medico per ritirare una ricetta. Lo studio è in una via laterale di una nota strada dello shopping di Fi Sud... Mi aspettavo il deserto... invece c era leggermente meno gente di una normalissima giornata. La gente non capisce, non vuole capire, non capirà


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Per 3 giorni sono in smart working. Oggi(abito a Firenze) sono dovuto andare dal medico per ritirare una ricetta. Lo studio è in una via laterale di una nota strada dello shopping di Fi Sud... Mi aspettavo il deserto... invece c era leggermente meno gente di una normalissima giornata. La gente non capisce, non vuole capire, non capirà



Purtroppo ciò accadrà finché continueranno a far girare sui social messaggi di gente che sminuisce il tutto,proprio poco fa mi è arrivato su Whatsapp un messaggio di quelli a catena in cui si sostiene che basta tanta vitamina c per combattere il virus,in più aggiungici l'ignoranza dell'italiano medio e il risultato è disastroso.


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Per 3 giorni sono in smart working. Oggi(abito a Firenze) sono dovuto andare dal medico per ritirare una ricetta. Lo studio è in una via laterale di una nota strada dello shopping di Fi Sud... Mi aspettavo il deserto... invece c era leggermente meno gente di una normalissima giornata. La gente non capisce, non vuole capire, non capirà



Sai perché quella gente è lì ogni giorno? perché il 90% di questi non ha niente e va dal medico di base per chiedergli " Ma è pericoloso questo coronacoso?"


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento odierno sul coronavirus in Italia. I contagi sono 7985, i morti 463 mentre i guariti 724.
> 
> Oltre 1500 contagi in più rispetto a ieri.



In totale oltre 9000, pessima notizia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sai perché quella gente è lì ogni giorno? perché il 90% di questi non ha niente e va dal medico di base per chiedergli " Ma è pericoloso questo coronacoso?"



Il mio mess puó trarre in inganno.. io parlavo della gente nei negozi e nei marciapiedi di questa via dello shopping(via Gioberti). Lo studio medico era quasi deserto


----------



## markjordan (9 Marzo 2020)

entro oggi ho scritto e pensavo 10.000 , appena meglio ma qui dopo 3 giorni di calo e' arrivato il picco , 51 
speriamo si stabilizzi ma la ragione mi dice altro , ancora ieri lungomare pieno , con zero mascherine ....


----------



## Milo (9 Marzo 2020)

Ma come fanno ad aumentare ancora così in tanti con le quarantene zone rosse ecc???


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> entro oggi ho scritto e pensavo 10.000 , appena meglio ma qui dopo 3 giorni di calo e' arrivato il picco , 51
> speriamo si stabilizzi ma la ragione mi dice altro , ancora ieri lungomare pieno , con zero mascherine ....



Siamo ben lontani dal picco, nel giro di qualche giorno inizierà a diffondersi anche nelle altre regioni.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che tra non molto smetteranno di diffondere anche questi dati



ormai va messo lombardia più altro,la crescita esponenziale quotidiana è tutta lì per questo è preoccupante la fuga sui treni della stazione milanese e gli aeroporti non chiusi specie quello di bergamo che fa molti low cost.

facevano i superiori snob quando dicevamo di chiudere i grandi centri,di lavorare da casa quando si poteva.
adesso il colmo è che tolgono la zona rossa a codogno e la mettono a milano

stanno pagando con gli interessi la sbruffonaggine,ma tirano dentro al vortice pure gli altri.
è inutile fare lo speciale di studio aperto su milano deserta.

come dimenticarsi i video appelli di sala per continuare a far arrivare turisti stranieri,aprire musei immediatamente etc
tutto era un fuoco di paglia per lui e i suoi peones.

e l'errore dei grandi centri del nord oggi lo stanno ripetendo le città estere più popolate.
pagheranno anche loro caramente.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Marzo 2020)

Numeri allucinanti...


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Marzo 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno ad aumentare ancora così in tanti con le quarantene zone rosse ecc???


Molte saranno persone contagiate 3-14 giorni fa, che stanno venendo a galla ora che mostrano sintomi


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno ad aumentare ancora così in tanti con le quarantene zone rosse ecc???



Aumenteranno ancora per diversi giorni, spero il meno possibile


----------



## ispanicojon7 (9 Marzo 2020)

ieri 1326 contagi con 7875 tamponi
oggi 1598 contagi con 3889 tamponi

questo quadro e' davvero preoccupante..


----------



## markjordan (9 Marzo 2020)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> ieri 1326 contagi con 7875 tamponi
> oggi 1598 contagi con 3889 tamponi
> 
> questo quadro e' davvero preoccupante..


dipende
tamponano chi ha sintomi , se si e' ridotto il numero e' positivo
se invece il numero di tamponi dipende da ritardi o congestione , molto male


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Marzo 2020)

Ho letto che secondo uno studio cinese sto virus pare che riesca a stare nell'aria per mezz'ora... L'ho lettosul sito del corriere dell'umbria, spero sia una balla cosmica.


----------



## Milo (10 Marzo 2020)

Intanto è arrivato il primo positivo nel mio paese, cresce la paura per mia nonna (che purtroppo scelgo di non andarla a trovare per non rischiare di attaccargli qualcosa) e mio zio con problemi seri di salute...


----------



## pazzomania (10 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che secondo uno studio cinese sto virus pare che riesca a stare nell'aria per mezz'ora... L'ho lettosul sito del corriere dell'umbria, spero sia una balla cosmica.



Io ho letto che SOPRAVVIVE mezz' ora fuori dal corpo, tipo su superfici ecc.. non sospeso nell' aria.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io ho letto che SOPRAVVIVE mezz' ora fuori dal corpo, tipo su superfici ecc.. non sospeso nell' aria.



La cosa di questo studio sottolineava proprio questo, mezz'ora in aria, sulle superficii molto di più, anche giorni.

Poi vai a capire se sono cose reali o falsa informazione


----------



## iceman. (10 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa di questo studio sottolineava proprio questo, mezz'ora in aria, sulle superficii molto di più, anche giorni.
> 
> Poi vai a capire se sono cose reali o falsa informazione



4-5 metri di distanza di sicurezza, a 37° gradi può resistere per due-tre giorni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Marzo 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 4-5 metri di distanza di sicurezza, a 37° gradi può resistere per due-tre giorni.



se cosi fosse l' OMS dovrebbe dichiarare lo stato di pandemia ora, ma come fai a fermare una roba che dura giorni fuori dal corpo umano e che si trasmette anche a 4-5 metri di distanza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se cosi fosse l' OMS dovrebbe dichiarare lo stato di pandemia ora, ma come fai a fermare una roba che dura giorni fuori dal corpo umano e che si trasmette anche a 4-5 metri di distanza.



Perché l'oms non dichiara la pandemia

http://www.milanworld.net/loms-e-i-pandemic-bond-vt87160.html


----------



## markjordan (10 Marzo 2020)

k


----------



## markjordan (10 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che secondo uno studio cinese sto virus pare che riesca a stare nell'aria per mezz'ora... L'ho lettosul sito del corriere dell'umbria, spero sia una balla cosmica.


ecco perche' chi con un'esalazione ne contagia una dozzina e perche' sono fondamentali le mascherine


----------

